# 2013 Display



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

I hope this is the right place to post this.......Here's my 2013 display. Already have next year in mind. I'll be hitting the sales tomorrow.


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

xx


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

I think the Jason ground breaker is wonderfully appropriate. Very nice.



.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The werewolf is one cool dude. Put a pair of shades on him next year


----------

